# The Bagpiper



## Wayne (Dec 23, 2009)

This is such a beautiful story of a bagpiper who was late for a funeral.








> As a bagpiper, I was asked by a funeral director to play at a graveside service for a homeless man who had no family or friends. The funeral was to be held at a cemetery in the remote countryside and this man would be the first to be laid to rest there.
> 
> As I was not familiar with the backwoods area, I became lost and being a typical man, did not stop for directions. I finally arrived an hour late. I saw the backhoe and the crew who were eating lunch but the hearse was nowhere in sight.
> 
> ...


----------



## jambo (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 24, 2009)

As a bagpiper myself, I resemble that remark!


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2009)

Wayne, I'm going to borrow this story and put it on my FB. I have a number of friends and family who will appreciate it, seeing as I'm from Scottish ancestry.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2009)

Can't let you do that Bill. Put the Piper down. Slow and easy. Now slide him over here and back out the door.


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry Wayne, the deed has been done.


----------



## nasa30 (Dec 24, 2009)

Herald said:


> Sorry Wayne, the deed has been done.


 
In other words...The lid is on the septic tank.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 24, 2009)

As a piper myself, I'd say from the oath of his audience and the colour of the piper's kilt that they were both Irish, and one can also tell that from their sentimentality, intelligence and wit.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> As a piper myself, I'd say from the oath of his audience and the colour of the piper's kilt that they were both Irish, and one can also tell that from their sentimentality, intelligence and wit.


Aye! I'll be pulling my Great Highland Pipes out tonight. I just received a set of Kilberry's.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2009)

Herald said:


> Sorry Wayne, the deed has been done.



Well okay then. And the invoice is in the mail, too!


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Wayne, the deed has been done.
> ...



I'll forward the invoice to James Helbert. He's my accountant.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 24, 2009)

Herald said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Herald said:
> ...



Sure. I'll file it with all the others.

Oh, and BTW Bill. Did you get those notices from the IRS that I forwarded to you a couple of months ago? Oh, wait a minute. Here they are.... Oops!


----------



## Adam's Eve (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2010)




----------

